# When chasing metrics becomes irrational and counter productive



## stagnationpoint (Yesterday at 10:35 PM)

Probably re-applied new PTM7950 5 times or so within last 2 weeks. Was hitting 23.2K in R23 and then out of nowhere I was "only" hitting 22900-23038. Aggravated that I lost the 200 or so points I re-applied PTM7950.....and then again....and again....chasing that 23250 that was my peak.

Finally came to peace with consistent 23000-23100 cold runs and 22800-22950 consecutive runs. Man this shit can get inside ya head.

Am I alone?


----------



## Fouquin (Yesterday at 10:52 PM)

All of those scores are within the margin for error on CB. Across a large enough data set you're going to see that kind of variance at a given set of variables. Also the trick you may be missing is reducing your display res down to 800x600 and running the benchmark off screen with Realtime priority.

Don't ask me why that influences scores, but it does.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Yesterday at 11:26 PM)

Fouquin said:


> All of those scores are within the margin for error on CB. Across a large enough data set you're going to see that kind of variance at a given set of variables. Also the trick you may be missing is reducing your display res down to 800x600 and running the benchmark off screen with Realtime priority.
> 
> Don't ask me why that influences scores, but it does.


How are you minimizing Cinebench off screen? If you set the priority to real-time it is going to freeze everything until the benchmark ends.


----------



## freeagent (Yesterday at 11:30 PM)

Are you using Benchmate or the standalone version?


----------



## Crylune (Yesterday at 11:33 PM)

Yeah uh, just stop before you go nuts. Talking from experience.


----------



## AusWolf (Yesterday at 11:35 PM)

Leave it alone, man. Playing games is a lot more fun, and you won't notice a 2% increase in performance.


----------



## Mister300 (Yesterday at 11:35 PM)

Too many "measurebators" are bad for your social circles.


----------



## Fouquin (Yesterday at 11:57 PM)

stagnationpoint said:


> How are you minimizing Cinebench off screen? If you set the priority to real-time it is going to freeze everything until the benchmark ends.



I just move it to the corner to where you can't see the render area, then click Run. Also yes, setting it to Realtime will cause the system to freeze until the render is done. That shouldn't be a problem though since you shouldn't be doing anything when the render is running if you're intent is to set some kind of record.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Today at 12:14 AM)

Fouquin said:


> I just move it to the corner to where you can't see the render area, then click Run. Also yes, setting it to Realtime will cause the system to freeze until the render is done. That shouldn't be a problem though since you shouldn't be doing anything when the render is running if you're intent is to set some kind of record.


Going to call it a day and conclude that 23K +/- 200 points is very good for a laptop (12950HX)


----------

